# IBS and Pregnancy-need wisdom!



## 19769 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hello all, I just found out that I am pregnant and my IBS-d is horrible. I've had IBS since I was 18...it got worse after my son was born and I lost 80 pounds. ( no I don't have anything else...just darn IBS) Now that I'm pregnant and have morning sickness I seemed screwed. If I eat something that I crave...I get and IBS-D attack. My transit time is so fast! Will I only be able to eat saltines, plain bagels and pretzels the whole pregnancy....I'm worried about my nutrition and the baby because I can't tolerate pre-natal vitamins either!Please help...any advice is appreciated gretaly!Cheers,Ginger


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Don't know what to tell you other than maybe getting a good team of doctors together might help. Find a good gastroenterologist, maybe an OB/GYN that specializes in high risk pregnanices (not that yours is, but I think they are more equipped to handle things that are out of the ordinary and not being able to eat or keep vitamins down would probably fall into that category). Maybe there's liquid vitamins or something that you could mix with applesauce and keep that down.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Don't panic yet Mattysmom!!! I found that for the first 3 months of pregnancy (both times) that my IBSD was totally out of control (one of the first symptoms so I knew I was pregnant!). But it does settle down around month 3! Also don't panic too much about prenatal vitamins. For the morning sickness buy some Buderim Ginger Bears (or some other lolly that has real ginger in it), some ginger beer or ginger ale to sip at (I made mine flat and they make cordial now which is great!) or you can try something like Blackmore's morning sickness formula which I took for a while with the twins (even dry bread made me want to be ill). Also I found out from my midwife (I was worried about the babies having malnutrician-sp?) that the baby will take whatever it needs from you. Unfortunately this means that it will be you who suffers the nutrition problems but good news for bub!As far as prenatal vitamins (in addition to what I already wrote, sorry I'm a bit random!) maybe at least try to take folate. I can't take ANYTHING at all, ever, pregnant or not and I was fine with these! Like I said, things will ease up around week 12 so just try and hang in there until then! Good luck and congratulations on bubby no 2


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Mattysmom. I've had 3 kids and the first 3 months were the worst everytime. I'd crave certain foods only to throw it all up shortly after eating it. The nausea was almost constant. Gingerale and Saltine crackers helped a bit, but not a whole lot. Give it some time, it can be tough at times, but chances are you'll get through ok. Talk to your doc if things continue for too long, but sometimes that's just how pregnancy is.


----------



## 19769 (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks so much guys!It's so nice to know I'm not alone in this battle...between nausea, ibs attacks, heartburn and my Fibromyalgia....I don't know what to treat first! I'm just happy to be pregnant and I'm showing early which kinda makes it easier....even though I've already gain 4 pounds from all the carbs I've been eating....and I'm only 5 weeks along. (estimate)I haven't thrown up yet....do you think my morning sickness will get worse? So far it is better than when I was pregnant with my son...I was really ill at this point already.Thanks!Ginger


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I showed early 2nd time round (however that could have been cause there was 2 of them!!), it was so exciting! With my eldest I was nearly 6 months before I popped out! I can't say if you'll get any more morning sickness or not. I think it's different for everyone but if you're not throwing up that's a good thing! He he, I know what you mean about not knowing what to treat first! I spent the first 12 weeks of the girls lying on my stomach in the sun out the back on the grass unable to muster enough of anything to DO anything! Hubby thought I'd gone quite mad but honestly, lying on that grass and being able to smell it was the only thing that stopped me feeling so violently ill. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy and I hope the nausea passes soon!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I'm jumping in late here...I was the opposite with my pregnancy (no IBS or Crohn's!), but I know it is common for both to flare with pregnancy when the hormones are out of control. I had horrible morning sickness so stopped prenatals. I took a regular Centrum -- IT HAS 400 MCG of FOLIC ACID. Talk to your OB about switching your vitamins. (I hate the first 4 months or pregnancy--uh--yet we are trying to do it again--lol!)I lived on golfish crackers and macaroni & cheese. Also chicken noodle soup. Keep us posted


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

One thing that has helped me during IBS-D flares is Luna bars. They come in so many different flavors (current fave: peanut butter cookie). They have a lot of vitamins and minerals that women need plus protein, etc. They have always been pretty well tolerated even when feeling poorly and seemed to give me much more of what I needed than the few other things that didn't irritate my gut.Calcium carbonate (with no magnesium) might also help. Many D-types have gotten some relief from it, and when you're pregnant you can use the calcium even more. You can check out the posts by LNAPE and others in the OTC meds forum. One thing to watch for is gas... building your calcium dose can help rather than starting all at once.Mattysmom, Imodium is safe to take during pregnancy. You can also talk to your OB and GI doc about other meds. My understanding is that some women's symptoms improve during pregnancy, but if they don't, and it gets really bad, your doc might have you stay on some meds. Being malnourished isn't good for baby, and some treatments might be safer than others.JenS, it's good to see you again! I didn't realize you'd had a baby







Congrats!Did your endo symptoms improve post-baby?


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi everyone! I need some wisdom too! I haven't been on the board for a year or so now as my ibs got a little better. Now I'm 15 weeks pregnant and my ibs is just horrendous! I was predominantly D-type ibs before but am now more C-type as I can't eat anything very nutritious to make me go. That aside (it's a welcome change from the diarrhea actually!!), I have been getting massive gas pains, maybe from everything squishing up as the baby grows?? My back has started aching chronically all over and I am getting really bad gas!! Seems in NZ we're not allowed to take anything when pregnant to help except paracetamol for pain. I have been throwing up most days up to 4 times a day (even if my tummy's empty)and had to switch my vitamins to just plain folic acid (which stays down, thankfully). My midwife and doctor all just say it's so normal but I don't think I can handle anymore of this, I have only managed to get of bed last week for the 1st time in 8 weeks and I have gotten so weak from that.Sorry about the moan, any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi. I'm sorry but I'm not sure exactly how pregnant you are but I'm guessing around the 8 week mark based on what you wrote? If you are nearer the end of your pregnancy then vomiting is probably not so much morning sickness (although I got really nauseas with my twins at about 25 weeks and it didn't go until after they were born). I don't have a whole lot of advice as we're never allowed to take anything much except paracetamol either. Ginger is great for the nausea though! I drink (still do it, he he) ginger beer cordial (you can get the buderim brand and there's a new one out now too), also chew those buderim ginger bears and I also when pregnant drunk a lot of ginger tea! It seemed that if I had a mug of hot ginger tea then I could finally stomach some saltines or some sort of dry cracker.Take heart, pregnancy doesn't last forever (I never really liked it a whole lot) and you'll feel back to normal once bub comes along (hmmm not sure if that's ever a good thing with D!). Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy and I hope you start to feel a bit better soon!


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

I wish the ginger would work for me like it has others, it actually makes me throw up immediately. I was just reminiscing about Buderim ginger, my hubby and I went on a tour of the ginger factory on our honeymoon. Mmmm, I loved those ginger bear sweets...we can't seem to get them in NZ though, only the ginger cordial and ale.


----------



## 14419 (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll just tell you to take care of yourself..pregnancy is like this sometimes, but I havent gone fru that luckily..just cross your fingers for the 9 months to go well.. take care plz. cya.


----------



## 22137 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi,I have only had one pregnancy, I found that my D was better actually. I think it was because no one expected much of me, and I had a good excuse for not participating in too many things. I think this took the pressure off me, which I know is a big trigger of my D.Good luck x


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

My D was better during pregnancy, too. But I had 4 months of nausea (not much actual throwing up) and I practically LIVED on Luna bars! They were one of the few things I could tolerate and they taste good, too. Go to their website and e-mail them and ask for coupons. They sent me a whole bunch.Marty


----------



## 15758 (Feb 27, 2006)

I know, I know, it's easy to say, but...Relax as much as possible. I was soooo worried about morning sickness, and I've hardly had any. My mom was sick all day until 4 PM with both kids, and so was her mom, so I figured I was looking forward to that, but so far I've just had a little extra queasiness when I don't eat enough. I think I've had it easy because I did a WHOLE bunch of research on morning sickness (I'm afraid of vomiting, so I REALLY cared), and I discovered that morning sickness is very closely associated with stress and anxiety. OH great - if there's one thing we IBS sufferers know about, it's stress and anxiety. But I determinedly set out to reduce my stress levels as much as possible, and it appears to be working. I notice that when I let my stress rise, I'm more prone to nausea. I've heard that in some cultures with a relaxed way of life, morning sickness is virtually unknown. Now I believe it.If you have the luxury, tell your coworkers to get off your back. Don't punish yourself for not getting everything done. Let the rug go unvacuumed for a week. Don't worry that you're not doing everying perfectly in your pregnancy. Do the best you can to coddle yourself and take several deep breathing breaks throughout the day. I hope it helps!


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

I would have to agree that stress makes the morning or all day sickness worse. I felt fine until I got put on bed rest at 7weeks until 10 weeks. The whole time I was miserably sick. As soon as the doctor said I was ok to be back to work I felt loads better. Not completely but better. I was also told to take unison every morning to help ward off feeling sick. I know the hormones can either make it better or worse for IBS women, I hope you have the first. Good Luck


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Try taking prenatal vitamins at different times to see if one is better then the other. I found if I took them with food that I would throw them up, so I waited about an hour after eating and kept them down. Good luck. Have had 2 kids and IBS got worse with each one so I am done. Mindy


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

I will be 33 weeks this week and my IBS d is actually getting worse the further along I get. Yes It was bad at first too. I have the very fast response time as well. Before I even finish dinner I am in the bathroom. The cramping is what is bothering me the most though. Like they said Imodium is cat B same as tylenol for pregnancy. I am a Health major at the moment and just did a bunch of research on this so you can take it just don't exceed 12 in one day







not that you would but that's the od amount and the amount that could harm you and the baby, I found it a bit rediculous. My OB actually has me taking citrucel every night and imodium as soon as feel the d coming on. Some days I have to take it every day sometimes I can go a few days. I would definately recommend a goof gastroenterologist right now as well. Talk to your OB as soon as you can about this, don't let them cahlk it up as "normal" I did and I regret it. About 4 weeks ago they were like wll maybe you do need to see the GI specialist?? DUH, but I figure now it's just to late. make sure you get plenty of water that helps sooo much. YOu need about 80oz a day. Good luck


----------



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi! i haven't been here for a while as my IBS-D kinda is under control with the help of 'metamusil' and if i watch what i eat seem to have no real probs (touch wood!). However i am now 11 wks pregnant (nervous as last time i miscarried about now) but i feel different... IBS seems to have returned and is now C instead of D and if i miss a 1 dose of metamusil thing get a tad blocked up! However i now seem to be bloating badly and look 9months pregnant instead of 11wks! The dr was going to give me something for the nausea but then remebered my previous history and told me i just have to contiue with the 'pleasure' of having no idea what i want to eat and if i eat feeling nausea (only thrown up a couple of times thankfully). Am trying to take things slowly but at this time of year -spring- we are working pretty long hours, and are unsure if my back ache is due to work or due to pregnancy?!? Sorry to ramble the brain seem to be on permanent off mode...


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

hi.....my main symptom is colon spasms....the kind that hurt so badly you can't walk or sit or move.....usually stops after i go to the bathroom but can linger on in a milder case afterwards for hours. i'm now 6.5 months pregnant and seem to be getting this problem about 2x a month.....keeps me out of work. bosses have been great but i feel bad. plus, i'm tired of feeling like this...thought the 2nd trimester was supposed to be the best.my main concern/worry is that when i go into labor and delivery that i suffer from one of these spasms...i can't imagine....having to deal with appendicitis like pain PLUS labor (have no idea what to expect since it's my first baby). i'm hoping my body knows what not to do when i go into labor....by that i mean, hope it focuses on one thing at a time







anyone else in my boat with the pain?heather


----------



## 16444 (Sep 4, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by mindy1597:...Have had 2 kids and IBS got worse with each one so I am done. Mindy


HI! I'm new to the group and don't know if I have IBS-d or gluten intolerance! I'm on immodium but sometimes it doesn't make a difference if i take it or not! Guess i'm going to experiment calcium carbonate! Just got in and alreaddy have an idea to get better!







I have been always a person with intestinal problems, got to the bathroom too much, but after my daughter was born, i got really worse and now i'm in pain all the time, did you ask your doctor if it had something to do with pregnancies? My daughter will be two in october 15 and my pain is getting worse everyday! but I don't want to scare anyone, my case is my case, right? Live your babies because they are the most wonderful thing we do in life! I have done a colonoscopy and endoscopy but it came out nothing, my blood tests gave positive for gluten intolerance, but my GI says it's not a considerable value! the blood test had two marquers but only one gave positive,







I don't know what to think since sometimes if I eat bread or pastas or anything with gluten i feel worse, but sometimes i'm off gluten and don't get better! I would like to get pregnant again, but i'm not sure, since i work and this illness takes my time and availability! I'm portuguese, guess i haven't told this yet, going to be 33 years old in Dec.24! It's been ok just having someone to talk that kind understands us even if we don't know each other! good luck for all youy future moms and Mindy!


----------



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi everyone,I just wanted to say that my ibs-d was really the same throughout my pregnancy and after it was actually better until last month. My daughter is now 8 1/2 months old. I started having pains/d 2 weeks ago and I'm not sure why it started again. I was on antibiotics for a UTI which may have triggered it? It's sucks that my ibs is back but I just wanted to say that it is worth it!!! My daughter is the best thing that has ever happened to me. I will deal with myself but I'm just so thrilled to be able to have a baby. She was almost born 3 months early but the doctors managed to keep her in until she was only 1 1/2 months early. I look at her and I'm soooo happy! So I know IBS sucks and I don't get why it happens to us but we are lucky to be able to be mommy's. For the first time mommies, you will see how great it is!!!Take Care and enjoy as much as possible, I know it can be tough.


----------

